# I think he looks better? opinions.



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I do this alot.. With sunny but from this thread... 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/sunny-again-178481/

And this thread.. you have to go down a bit to see pictures I posted...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/muscling-185114/





Does he look better.. Weight and muscling wise? .. I haven't been able to ride him recently( grounded) but I do lunge him.. just to keep him working and trotting a bit

thanks

Sorry for not having many pictures


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

He definitely looks a lot better! What a pretty boy!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you... Do you think I could do some halter classes with him? would he place to you think?


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

He looks better than the winter picture, but he has room to improve yet. You can see his ribs in the picture and the topline is still pretty diminished. I am wondering what is going on in his mouth. Has he ever had his teeth checked? If he isn't able to adequately break down what he is eating, he isn't going to get adequate nutrition. Without adequate nutrition, he will never have that nicely filled in topline, no matter how much you work him. 

Those front legs concern me, too. He is really over at the knee.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I talked to my vet about his front legs.. I think it may just be the way I took the picture today.. My vet thinks he has pretty good knees.. I can take new pictures if you would like.. No.. He is 6 and in the 3 years we've had him never got his teeth checked.. I should do that once I get some money.. he is out on pasture 24/7.. thats what he eats.. whats out there lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not going to say yes he looks better or not, I'm going to focus on what to improve.

Still not at the weight I'd want him at.. but close. The lack of conditioning shows.. his topline is barely there. Even without riding him just doing belly lifts will help him out. 

His neck has pretty nice muscling, but very little.

Just keep going with him. With a nice topline his back will become even stronger


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Doesn't even look like the same horse, to be honest.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

There is no doubt about it, that he does look better than in the earlier pictures. As others have said though, still room for improvement. I don't know what your pasture is like, but there is pasture and pasture. Some good, if seeded and maintained properly and some really nothing more than weeds. Most pasture alone is not enough to really condition a horse, because it lacks in certain areas. I would get his teeth looked at and then consider a proper diet and exercise programme. 

Of course you 'could' show him, but to be really honest, he has some conformation issues, which I doubt would do him any favours in the show ring. He is roach backed. That might disappear with more conditioning. He stands close behind and is sickle hocked. He is also seriously over at the knee. (A major fault in any breed) Don't know what your vet is talking about, saying he has good knees. He also has rather long, weak pasterns. 

What exactly are your plans for your boy? Do you know his work history by chance?

Lizzie


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Lizzie,

My vet said he has pretty good legs.. considering his back legs.. Honestly, He is gonna be a barrel racer.. NOT a pro.. just at some local shows.. I can't get another horse.. Im working with what I have.. I bought him as a 3 year old.. People before owned him from birth I believe..


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A little over at the knee is a cosmetic fault and NOT a soundness issue. This horse has good front legs. If he were BACK at the knee I would be more concerned. He is a bit sickle hocked. 

Agree with the other comments re: Weight and conditioning. Needs some hay and a little grain to properly condition. No horse gets well conditioned and well muscled when worked and fed pasture alone (even good pasture).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's getting there, still needs weight and muscle but he's improving.


----------

